# Love Doesnt Cost Anything



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhhh...I like this, sweet...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very sweet picture. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

True, true, true.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What's the source of the photo? I'd like to ask their permission to make a T-shirt of it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It was being sent around FB.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> What's the source of the photo? I'd like to ask their permission to make a T-shirt of it.


Great idea!! Why not have someone take a pic of you like this while you are petting one of the strays and use the same slogan? It's not copyrighted and it would be YOUR back and cat!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I searched and search thru my FB and found it on For the Love of Black Cats (Black Cat Appreciation page)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...709029.-2207520000.1379272592.&type=3&theater

It would look great on a sepia brown T shirt! I love the gray brown tones in the photo!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wrote to Diane, hope she has some lead where I can buy the poster...

I also liked this one in her profile on FB:


----------

